# Chain Catcher on '09 SuperSix?



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm awaiting the delivery of my new 2009 Supersix, and I was thinking I'd like to install a chain catcher just as a precautionary measure to prevent the chain from being dropped. I'll be running the bike with a compact setup, either 50/34 or 50/36. Has anyone sucessfully mounted a chain catcher on a Super? I've seen the ones that clamp around the seat tube, but I dunno if anyone makes one that would be big enough or not?

Thanks!
Andrew


----------



## Todd769 (Feb 21, 2009)

I think that you should def get the chain catcher if they make one to fit the size of the super six. I have a 07 caad9 with a dura-ace front derailleur and compact 50-34 cranks and have had a problem with the chain coming off when down shifting. 

I have to be careful and really baby it which would not be a good thing if I were racing. I have been lucky in that it has not damaged the frame or finish yet. So I would like to get myself one to asap. 

I can only imagine what would happen if the frame was made of carbon could possibly ruin a very expensive frame!

So my question is why don't bike company's sell there high end bikes already equipped with a device like a chain catcher stock from the factory? 

I mean they don't cost that much and could save someone from the heart attack they will have when there 3 to 4 thousand dollar frame is turned into fishing tackle!


----------



## scubad (Jun 22, 2004)

I had a 08 SuperSix and crashed it 3 weeks ago. Ouch!

However, I have a new 09 Supersix Hi-mod on order. Should get it in early April.

Anyway, One of my riding buddies just bought a BMC and the shop installed a black tie wrap on the downtube right where the small chainring comes close to the tube. It was a pretty thick tie wrap with a big "head". That head was positioned such that if the chain dropped it would hit the wrap and hopefully bounce back on or help protect the finish.

I will try to do this when I get my frame back and built up. Try it.

Another option I have seen on another forum, it was a piece of metal attached to the front derailleur screw. It extended down and had a bend to it. It was positioned just inside of the small chain ring. This appears to be a stronger and better design but would take some effort.

Can we post a link to another forum? If so, I will post it!

ScubaD


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

I own an '08 SuperSix 1 with a compact DuraAce crank. In over 10,000 miles of riding, I've not had any problems with dropping a chain. The SS came with a metal sleeve over the chain stay to prevent damage to the carbon tube.


----------



## eldarko (Oct 27, 2007)

I have never dropped the chain on my Six. There is a metal guard on the outside of the chainstay.


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

I dropped the chain a couple of times on 08 s6 2. The chain peeled the metal guard halfway and scratched the frame abit. I would highly suggest putting a chain catcher if it can be done.


----------



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

I have a "dog fang" device (I think it's by Third Eye) on my Supersix. I think it's the only one that fits, as the lug on the bottom bracket is too thick for most of the chain catchers. The Third Eye has a metal band that adjusts and tightens with a screw.

Unfortunately, it isn't fool-proof. My son accidently pushed my bike down in the garage, and the chain was caught below the tooth. I think that the problem lies in the inability to get the band tight enough to prevent the tooth from rotating.

If you could machine a metal arm to come off of the front derailleur as I've seen the pros use, you'd be better off. I'd get one of these if they made one big enough

Ngear


----------



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

FWIW, I ended up calling Nick at N Gear. He is extremely helpful. He modified the Jump Stop to fit the Supersix. I just installed it today, but haven't used it. Based on its looks, I can't see it failing.

http://www.gvtc.com/~ngear/whatis.html


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey, thats great!...How could I contact him to get one??


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Sorry, figured it out!


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

Nick at Ngear made one for my '08 Super Six, which is in the process of being built up. I will find out soon if it will work. FWIW, Nick made a custom Jumpstop for my Cannondale Synapse, and it has worked like a charm. He's a great guy, and will work with you until everything works as promised.


----------



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

123prs said:


> Nick at Ngear made one for my '08 Super Six, which is in the process of being built up. I will find out soon if it will work. FWIW, Nick made a custom Jumpstop for my Cannondale Synapse, and it has worked like a charm. He's a great guy, and will work with you until everything works as promised.


Nick did the same for me - in addition to my Supersix, he made one for my wife's Synapse. The only issue with hers was front derailleur clearance. She has a triple, and the bottom of the FD struck the Jump Stop flange. I bent the flange down just enough to clear.


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

Eugkim -- What year is your Super Six? I will be fitting the Jumpstop on my '08 SS next week and I would like to know if you encountered any fitting problems. Thanks.


----------



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

Mine's an 08. Fit wasn't a problem at all. The strap of the Jump Stop sits near the top of the bottom bracket lug.


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I just checked the measurements I sent to Nick. My educated guess -- based on the placement of the Jumpstop on my Synapse SL 1 -- was that the Jumpstop on my Super would sit on the wider lug area rather than on the narrower part of the seat tube. BTW, my crank is a compact, if that makes a difference. The crank on my Synapse is also a compact. I guess I will find out if the clamp Nick made for me is too big next week.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

I am interested by that, my system six has a SI crankset, can I install that without a probelm????


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

That should not be a problem. I have that crankset on my Synapse. Contact Nick at Ngear. He will come up with a chain catcher that will work for you.


----------



## toshi (Dec 29, 2005)

I use a standard dog fang. Ziptie wrapped around the entire dogfang and thru the holes to hold it in place.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

I wrote an email to chain catcher Guy, a week ago and no answer, the business is still open??


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes. I spoke to Nick not too long ago. He had an accident where he injured both of his hands. He is recovering from his injuries and is just getting back to being able to make custom bands for the Jumpstop. Try giving him a call.


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

I just installed the Jumpstop on my '08 Super Six. Nick made a custom clamp that works just fine on the bike's oversized seattube. Nick really knows his stuff and his chain catcher is the best one out there.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

eh.. I wrote an email to Nick 3 weeks ago about his jumpstop, just question... and I did not receive any reply... but after 10 days I received the jumpstop in the mail, no invoice no email, nothing.. it's not weird??


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

The way Nick works is that he will send you the Jumpstop, either custom or non-custom, and if you like it, you send him money. If you don't like it, you send it back.


----------



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

anybody know if the "k-edge chain catcher" will work on an '09 super?

http://www.acecosportgroup.com/content/

thanks.


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

They are pretty expensive at $45. A custom Jumpstop at $10 or $12 is a real bargin. Also, the Jumpstop is easy to install and does not require monkeying around with the FD. The Jumpstom is made of stainless steel. The one on my Synapse looks as good as new after a year's wear. I bet the k-edge will not look so nice after the chain rubs off the anodized finish. I just installed one on my '08 Super Six, and so far, so good.


----------

